# A true sign of the appokal... apolco.....of the end



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Time to get Jesus kids


----------



## Horse Fork Farm (Jan 3, 2006)

OK-- WHAT is the "Elfie" forum??? :shrug:


----------



## triana1326 (Feb 13, 2006)

It's the willful spreading of evil across America by us HTers


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

Oh my, I can't believe Elfie got his own forum.

Long live Elfie!!!


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Yes!!!


----------



## BobK (Oct 28, 2004)

somehow the Chuckie movies keep popping into my mind when I see the name "Elfie"


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

BobK said:


> somehow the Chuckie movies keep popping into my mind when I see the name "Elfie"


And when you see Elfie, you'll know why...


----------



## Hillbillybob (Jul 30, 2007)

Did we ever get a pic of Elfie?
Hillbillybob


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

:bouncy: :bouncy: 

Yay! Elfie has his own forum! Thank you!


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Hillbillybob said:


> Did we ever get a pic of Elfie?
> Hillbillybob














bet you are sorry you asked.........


----------



## Hillbillybob (Jul 30, 2007)

No if I could get my hands on Elfie for 2 weeks I could turn out an army of Elfie's. Might be able to do it in a week and a half but two weeks would make a better mold. I could even down size Elfie to under a pound then everyone could have their own mini Elfie.

Just think of the evil we could spread across America.

Hillbillybob


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

Pure evil, embodied in concrete. Sort of the way TPTB dispose of nuclear waste by embedding it in a block of glass.


----------



## zookeeper16 (May 10, 2002)

Hillbillybob said:


> No if I could get my hands on Elfie for 2 weeks I could turn out an army of Elfie's. Might be able to do it in a week and a half but two weeks would make a better mold. I could even down size Elfie to under a pound then everyone could have their own mini Elfie.
> 
> Just think of the evil we could spread across America.
> 
> Hillbillybob


The Elfie Invasion?

I'm seriously worried that the FBI is going to catch word of this and crack down on the Elfie smuggling.


----------



## Hillbillybob (Jul 30, 2007)

zookeeper16 said:


> The Elfie Invasion?
> 
> I'm seriously worried that the FBI is going to catch word of this and crack down on the Elfie smuggling.


O come on. Lets break the law and have Elfie's everywhere. Might as well spread the evil.
Hillbillybob


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

He could be the Official HT mascot!

All members could have a minature to display somewhere in their home.


----------



## BobK (Oct 28, 2004)

...I'm thinking everyone's christmas shopping just got a whole lot easier....thanks Hillbillybob!!


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

I would rather have Elfie for the mascot Nexrt to the barn Logo than A preppy Yuppy car. Elfie just Spreads the LOVE , He is A decent Looking ELF.


----------



## Hillbillybob (Jul 30, 2007)

BobK said:


> ...I'm thinking everyone's christmas shopping just got a whole lot easier....thanks Hillbillybob!!


Not yet. I would haft to have him for about two weeks and the size of him I expect the large mold would run about 120 dollars to make but after down sizing him I should have enough mold making material to make the smaller one for nothing.
Hillbillybob

PS. I haven't made any molds that size for a while and I'm not sure the cost of good rubber right now. I could turn out a good 50 of the large Elfies out of the mold. The smaller one I would just make 3 or 4 molds to have plenty and would have the small copy to make more molds with if needed. I would keep the first large Elfie so I could make more molds if needed.


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

I Say we Put ELFIE in the Border Patrol. That might help keep them Illegals out.If folks here are scared of him Think of the Superstious Illegals. Just put A Elfie every 50 feet. (with A camera for one eye)


----------



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

Mini Elfies would look so cool bookending my garden gnomes.


----------



## suelandress (May 10, 2002)

Has anyone contacted the media


----------



## ruby_jane (May 15, 2007)

tallpines said:


> He could be the Official HT mascot!
> 
> All members could have a minature to display somewhere in their home.


Hmmm....I have an idea  I'll get back to you on this one


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

Come on Let Hill Billy Bob make A few Elfie molds and Split the Profits with Elfies Lord and Master, I Am sure She would LOVE to let others have A bit of Elfie in their lives.. By the way how much would it Cost to make the Mold and cast the 1st Elfie????


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Instead of having Elfie in every house across America, why doesn't he run for President. Elfie would do a much better job than G.W. is currently doing - I think. An inanimate piece of concrete, supposedly filled with pure unadulterated evil. That has to be the precise defination of a politician!!!!  

We could all become Elfie's minions, and spread his message across the globe - think internationally!! Iraqi's would run for cover at the mere sight of HBB's Army of Elfies! Lets issue an Elfie to every servicemember being deployed overseas!!!! The Iranians would capitulate and their population would convert to "Elfieism", if Elfie is as evil as it has been claimed - by the Elfie haters!!!!!! :hobbyhors 

I think that Elfie could be the next pop cultural icon, now that Michael Jackson and Britney Spears are no longer the media's flavor of the week!!! Can we get "Elfie For President in 2008" bumper stickers and buttons made up, to go with each copy of Elfie that is sent out????? Could Elfie's behavoir make Britney look like an ideal mother, by comparing their actions, side-by-side?? Elfie drinking and driving, child neglect, and the paparazzi recklessly chasing his limo down the street!!!! What rehab clinic would be willing to detox Elfie???? :help: 

He could become a role model for our younger generations.. Kids wearing little red pointy hats, fake pointed ears, and red leggings would be the new fashions banned by administrators at schools everywhere!! :Bawling:


----------



## mayfair (May 7, 2006)

I want to line my driveway with little Elfies that light up at night. No one will dare approach after dark!


----------



## Hillbillybob (Jul 30, 2007)

james dilley said:


> Come on Let Hill Billy Bob make A few Elfie molds and Split the Profits with Elfies Lord and Master, I Am sure She would LOVE to let others have A bit of Elfie in their lives.. By the way how much would it Cost to make the Mold and cast the 1st Elfie????


The cost to make the first one would be around 150 dollars for everything full size. The next 49 would run about 6 dollars each. 

Hillbillybob


----------



## Hillbillybob (Jul 30, 2007)

mayfair said:


> I want to line my driveway with little Elfies that light up at night. No one will dare approach after dark!


Can do!
A little harder to make.
Do you want the light coming from the eyes?
Hillbillybob


----------



## mayfair (May 7, 2006)

That would be awesome! I can see it now! Red bulbs in the eyes.


----------



## suelandress (May 10, 2002)

Hillbillybob said:


> Can do!
> A little harder to make.
> Do you want the light coming from the eyes?
> Hillbillybob



Ohhhhhh I can use that for predator deterent....that face, with glowing eyes......


----------



## naturewoman (Nov 12, 2002)

mayfair said:


> I want to line my driveway with little Elfies that light up at night. No one will dare approach after dark!


Now you're thinking. Instead of icicles along your eves at Christmas, a string of elfie lights year-round. That would definitely keep the vampires away. And maybe Jehovah witnesses too!


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

I want to Know where in the World Is ELFIE tonite????


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

S.E. PA - trixiwick still has him.


----------



## Hillbillybob (Jul 30, 2007)

bill in oh said:


> S.E. PA - trixiwick still has him.


The world is still safe until Halloween!
Hillbillybob


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Could Elfie plan an escape. A new idea for a Hollywood blockbuster movie: "Elfie make a break for it!!" He could hook up with the Travelocity Gnome and travel the World, spreading his evil to the masses!!!! Elfie, looking up those folks that wanted to turn him in his component parts, and paying them a "special visit" for their animosity towards little old Elfie!!!! 

I have heard that Elfie has an excellent memory, and has made a "hit list" for those loving caring folks.... Now to come up with a theme song for when he visits. The music from "Jaws" springs immediately to mind, as he lurks near the front door waitning to share the Evil!!! Or the Wagner classical music used in the film "Apoclaypse Now", when the helicopters attacked the enemy village... Possible "The Doors - When The Music's Over" would work also!!! So if you have dissed Elfie on this thread, and then hear omnious music when you open your door, beware!!!!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

I want one!! PM me when it becomes possible. I would love to post him on watch outside my home. He's even scarier looking than my dog--I LOVE his face!!


----------



## Caitedid (Jun 2, 2004)

Ok, this elfie is way scarier than I had anticipated! I had envisioned more of a concrete garden gnome. so my only question is.... Where do I get one?


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

Caite - I believe that Elfie is one of a kind. You may find a similar concrete elf, but I think there's only one Elfie - and I don't think anyone knows of his origin for certain... he probably simply 'appeared'.....


----------

